# Java Zugriff auf managed DLL (C#)



## tabina (16. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gern aus einer Java-Anwendung heraus die Funktionalität einer mit C# erstellten DLL nutzen. 
Was für Möglichkeiten bieten sich da?


Gruß,

tabina


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit:
http://jni4net.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## deepthroat (16. April 2010)

Hi.

Schau mal hier: http://www.dotnetpro.de/articles/onlinearticle1435.aspx

Gruß


----------



## tabina (16. April 2010)

Das ist genau das was ich suche.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------

